# Meet the new guy



## Splicketysplack (Sep 30, 2018)

Howdy folks im paul (m-52) married to a female 52 for 31 years . 2 grown kids and 3 grandsons..i stumbled upon this site and am impressed by the amount of effort you guys put into your advise..seems thst yall are a group of good ppl with lovr and compassion for your fellow man..the kind of ppl id like to associate with..thanks for being you.and dont ever change


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard SS. Any questions?


----------

